# Has anyone removed the secondary air system yet..?



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

This post will only apply to the APX engine code TT's (the special ones  )

I will be doing this next week when my blacking plate arrives from the US..

http://www.intengineering.com/Shop/Cont ... /SFV/32093

a few less kgs :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

How does this work Jay ?,

Secondary air system?

what do you take off and what is its function ?

Mark


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Mark

It's to help the older engines keep within the emmission regs from a cold start (sounds like a hair dryer at start up)..

These are the parts that come out 









kombi valve and the secondary air system pump (black thing)

The reason for me removing it is so i can free some space up in the engine bay, due to a bigger breather system going in..

i don't think you really need it anyway.. IMO..


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The secondary air pump is also quite prone to failure - and if it goes, it's a lot cheaper to remove than replace!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

clived said:


> The secondary air pump is also quite prone to failure - and if it goes, it's a lot cheaper to remove than replace!


That also  ..

ps. where are those pics of the battery reloaction you said you had..? (i'm having sleepless nights)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've bookmarked that one in case mine goes. I'd prefer it didn't because I like my cat working quick when I start as I don't want all the little birdies coughing :wink: . Seems expensive for a plate but it looks well engineered. Did you block off the hole in the air filter box?


----------



## paul_cymru (Mar 22, 2006)

"This post will only apply to the APX engine code TT's"

Does this mean the system isn't part of the BAM engine, or it can't be removed from the BAM engine.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Correct - the BAM engine uses variable valve timing to achieve the same thing.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

John-H said:


> I don't want all the little birdies coughing :wink: ?


Less birds to sh!t on my car :lol:



> Did you block off the hole in the air filter box


I have a BMC mate so i currently have a breather on the end of that pipe.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

John-H said:


> Correct - the BAM engine uses variable valve timing to achieve the same thing.


Yes the BAM is a much more modern engine than the old APX :wink:

.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Correct - the BAM engine uses variable valve timing to achieve the same thing.
> ...


Its a shame they cheaped out on the newer engine though :-*


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Jay ,
are you fitting one of these as well ?

http://www.intengineering.com/Shop/Cont ... /SFV/32093

Mark


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

yup.. 

don't want any fault codes now :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> yup..
> 
> don't want any fault codes now :roll:


 Cool 8) 8)

credit card time i think :roll:

Mark


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

conlechi said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > yup..
> ...


you gonna do it mate..?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


 prob , less weight more speed :twisted:

up at APS tomorrow , will discuss with the guys up there

will i need anything else for the removal

Mark


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Did you go ahead and and fit this then? Any chance of a handy photoshop step by step while you was fitting it? :wink:

Was out cleaning my engine bay today and my brother made comments about the sound on startup... :?

ps: mark... gutted, managed to hit some deep pothole/broken curb and damaged both wheels on one side...  can the outside polished rim of QS's be refurbed?

Paul


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... light=busy

These are the best pics i have on here :? (my camera was indoors).. It is quite self explanatory.

All you need to do is removed all the hoses hooked up the the silver komi valve (metal mushroom) O and cap off the valve under the intake manifold and screw in the blanking plate..



ps i don't currently have the resistor installed where the injection system was (black cylinder type thing) but it doesn't case running issues it will just throw up a fault in VAG-COM..


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> Did you go ahead and and fit this then? Any chance of a handy photoshop step by step while you was fitting it? :wink:
> 
> Was out cleaning my engine bay today and my brother made comments about the sound on startup... :?
> 
> ...


 Hi Paul,
Not fitted to mine yet , cars in bits at APS having some mods added and brakes sorted out after my total brake failure scare 

hope to do it with my next batch of mods :roll:

Wheels , gutted for you  
you can refurb the outer rims of the QS by using some Wet and dry , using finer grades polish out the marks , use some poishing compound , clean well and use some clear laquer

Mark


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Cheers JAAYDE. Does it sound better on cold starts then? Noticeable? Worth it?

The damage seems to be a bit deeper than wet and dry... 

Total brake failure?? Been away a while so first I've heard, glad you're ok and didnt have to drive into anything to stop!!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> Cheers JAAYDE. Does it sound better on cold starts then? Noticeable? Worth it?


Much better, not like a tumble dryer starting up :? I'm not sure if its me but the choke doesn't stay on as long.. well worth it IMO even if only want to neaten up the engine bay..


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Sorry to keep on with this subject but...

Did the blanking plate come with instructions or were you working from a manual? You removed quite a few parts... I wouldn't want to undo the wrong pipe etc...

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

No manual but i'll try my best to do one for you now..

***Make sure you have some coolant ready as you may loose some***

you have to remove the secondary injection system (SAI) from under the car (its a dog of a job and you need patenince ) you cannot just undo the bolts to it as i did unless you want to break it as i did :twisted: .. (who needs one anyway) you will need to remove that bracket which is attached to the engine block and is a right pain with the SAI in the way.










I forgot to buy the resistor (This stops VAG COM throwing up errors) so i just put a rubber cap over of the cable that goes to the SAI. Remove the two black hoses connected to it but don't pull them out untill you have disconnected them at the top.

Next

you will need to start work on the engine bay










Now you will need to remove the metal Kombi valve (metal mushroom type thing) It is bolted to the block with 2 bolts and you may need to loosen the coolant hose pipe (where you may loose some coolant) and pull it back to get a tool in to undo the bottom bolt.(take a look first because you may find a better way)



















Now that is it, just check the coolant and and start her up..

The quickest write up i have done yet 

ps if anything isn't clear just ask me because this (how to) is a bit of a lash-up but removing the SAI is easy.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Top write up mate, much appreciated! :wink:

I think I have to get this done as starting it up inside the garage it sounds pathetic for a minute or so till its dropped the revs...

Thanks again

Paul


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

No problem..


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Did you weigh all the bits that came off ?
Mine's a bit noisy on the odd occasion so may think about following your lead.
Cheers


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Has the car been MOT's since - were the emissions Ok ?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Put it this way, the system only warms up the cats to pass emission when they are cold...

Unless you air lift the car to get an MOT you'll be fine !

And yes i've pasted my latest MOT


----------



## Steve_H (Sep 18, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Just to let you know for those that don't, the Secondary Air pump is Â£275.00 plus vat alone... from Audi, so if there are ways around not having it, then I'm all for it. I'm thinking of what to do myself, as mine gives a nice squeal on start up, I'm going to speak with Dean from 4rings when he does my cambelt in a couple of weeks, as to what he think's my options are.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Notice that the blanking palte from the US is no longer available - any other sourves ???


----------



## Steve_H (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning all,

So guy's if you just remove the pump without doing all of the above ie the cover plates etc.. what will happen?

Will the engine management light come on at all times? thinking that there is a fault, could there be any long term damage to the cat with out it?

Answers on a post card please to........


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

If you wanted to disconnect it you will need to unplug the secondary air injection system under the car but then you have to leave all the plumming in ! Doesn't make sense. The fault could that came up on mine without the resistor doesn't effect anything.. I'm not sure what difference that will make with it just unpluged though.. Btw that company sell the blanking plate on Ebay US


----------



## Steve_H (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Jaayde, I would remove the whole thing, I agree why leave it all in doing nothing, so I'm correct in saying there would be no visual symbol that shows on the dash once this have been removed! although a fault code would show on vag-com if you didn't use a resistor.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Steve_H said:


> so I'm correct in saying there would be no visual symbol that shows on the dash once this have been removed! although a fault code would show on vag-com if you didn't use a resistor.


 Np mate. Yup no lights. I got my fault code mapped out only last month and the car has been fine. J


----------



## Steve_H (Sep 18, 2006)

ok that's great news, because it's doing my head in everytime I start the car.

Thanks Jaayde 

Steve.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Btw that company sell the blanking plate on Ebay US[/quote]

Can't find anything on the Bay of E (US) - any idea what the part is called, or have a link ?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

liffy99 said:


> Btw that company sell the blanking plate on Ebay US


Can't find anything on the Bay of E (US) - any idea what the part is called, or have a link ?[/quote]

The seller is intengineering but it seems they are totally out of stock !

Drop them a mail, they are quite helpful over there...


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, one last question - where does the resistor go and what value do I need and where do I get one from ?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm getting closer to doing this !

Don't suppose you live anywhere near Somerset ???

Cheers


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Is this forge one ok to use then?

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... ct=FMEGRBP


----------



## G-10 (Sep 22, 2007)

This may sound dumb
How can i tell if my Secondary Air System pump is working? Any way of testing it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

They generally fail by making a horrible row. Probably there is a VAG-COM output test.


----------



## G-10 (Sep 22, 2007)

Row?
Do you mean a sound like when a waterpump makes a noise.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

People have described a failing one from a vacuum cleaner to a jet plane - so I guess it's quite loud.


----------



## turtleTT (May 14, 2008)

does anyone know the rating of the resistor yet? i need to finish this now ive started :roll:


----------

